# Sweet Potato Recipe



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been giving my pup Crumps Sweet Potato Rawhides as periodic treats when he seems to want to chew, and he's loved them. Only problem is that they're close to $20/lb - that's probably 3 potatoes so it becomes hard to justify given that's the only ingredient. I decided today to see if I could replicate them or at least get close. 

Take a couple potatoes, slide them lengthwise about 1/2" thick, and blanch them in boiling water for about 3 minutes. Once done, throw them onto a rack in the oven and cook at 140 degrees on convection until they're pretty dried out (I cooked mine for 6 hours). To make them a little more enjoyable for the little guy, I put them into the freezer for a bit. He doesn't seem to know the difference so I'm thrilled. Hopefully the energy cost of running my oven that long doesn't cancel out any savings but I suspect not - besides, that takes the fun out of it. 

Now I need to find another homemade dog food to try.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

You should invest in a food dehydrator and then you can have lots of fun making home made treats...I bought mine for under $200 and can now do lots of great stuff! Stinks the house up like **** sometimes (especially when I'm dehydrating liver to use as treats), so use with caution - or use in the garage like I now do!


----------



## Gunnails (Nov 21, 2011)

Home Made Dog Food.

! package(5 pounds) cheap hamburger.
3 1/2 cups of brown rice
12 cups of water
1 large frozen package of vegetables (peas and carrots) no corn etc. that's hard to digest.

Brown hamburger in large pot
Add rice and stir
Add water and stir
Simmer on lowest for 1 hour
Add vegetables and cook for an additional 5 minutes

This enough to last our vizsla about 2 weeks, we freeze the excess in 4 or 5 plastic containers and thaw it as needed.

We serve about 2 1/2 cups of this with a cup of dry food, we also put a scoop or so of cottage cheese, pumpkin, or yogurt to help aide digestion for older dogs. 1 serving daily.

We substitute turkey burger because Dallas is allergic to beef, among many other things.

Plus 1 on the food dehydrator for inexpensive healthy sweet potato dog treats.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Gunnails said:


> Home Made Dog Food.
> 
> ! package(5 pounds) cheap hamburger.
> 3 1/2 cups of brown rice
> ...


really, there is sooo much to read/learn on just DOG FOOD alone. I read that you can't do kibble and raw at the same time. Also everysite says to NOT FEED ANY GRAINS. I found a few sites that say "some" veggies are okay but not necc.
I read that if you cook the food it takes out the important stuff your dog needs?
Well if it works for you then it's a good diet...i'm semi worried about feeding my puppy....lol...but really.


----------

